# 11 ft Tiger Shark in the Turtle River



## erock (Jun 8, 2014)

> 11ft Tiger shark Miss Michalove pings up the Brunswick/Turtle River in Georgia. Locals say lots of fish/food are in the water there


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jun 8, 2014)

Just think how many are there that are not tagged with a satellite tracking device....


----------



## Steve762us (Jun 8, 2014)

Could be interesting to keep an eye on Miss Michalove.


http://www.ocearch.org/profile/miss_michalove/


----------

